# CINCINNATI OHIO Storm



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Some pictures after our 4 day down poor.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Some more photos.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

And more photos!!


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

And even more!!


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

and more photos!!


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

and more photos!!


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

and more photos!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice pics...why you have a plow sitting in 8 " of powder


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

and more photos!!


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

and the last one!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

​Nice pics...

​Keep em coming


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Man you did get dumped on. Nice pictures keep them coming.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

nice pics looks like those lots cleaned up real nice, we got nothing here in columbus:realmad:


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

iceyman;746582 said:


> nice pics...why you have a plow sitting in 8 " of powder


I was hauling a trailer that night and my truck over heats with the plow on it so i took it off and was too tired to put it back on before i crashed.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

grasmancolumbus;746710 said:


> nice pics looks like those lots cleaned up real nice, we got nothing here in columbus:realmad:


thanks. it was a wierd storm. luckily my jobs where all right where the heavy snow came. lots of towns just a couple miles away only got 1-2'' and we got like 12''. the week before this we had a horrible snow and ice storm which was about 8'' of snow and ice.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

AAAHHH! the memories. I am glad that is behind us! What part of town are you in? I am in fairfield. The first storm was a bit&&! :realmad: Second was light fluffy snow, easy pushin.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Drottlawn;746888 said:


> AAAHHH! the memories. I am glad that is behind us! What part of town are you in? I am in fairfield. The first storm was a bit&&! :realmad: Second was light fluffy snow, easy pushin.


im in the loveland/montgomery area. and ya the first one was a bit#h with the ice. i had plowed all of my accounts before the night when the ice came and i had one hell of a mess. that ice was atleats an inch thick and i had to break out the spades to chip up the side walks.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Is it all gone now? Everthing here has melted. there's a few piles left, but not much.


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

sjosephlawncare;749121 said:


> Is it all gone now? Everthing here has melted. there's a few piles left, but not much.


Yea im in cincinnati also, i help out joe every now and then...

The snow is just about all melted...


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah its been like average of 55* here. 

My piles were 7 foot high 5 days ago and now there 1 foot high.


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

Great photo's! I will remember next year to carry my camera with me. You are right, the ICE storm was a real back breaker especially on the sidewalks and wheelchair ramps. Yea, the snow is almost all gone BUT I feel there will be more in about two weeks. After my skiing trip.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

MAGNUM SERVICES;749829 said:


> Great photo's! I will remember next year to carry my camera with me. You are right, the ICE storm was a real back breaker especially on the sidewalks and wheelchair ramps. Yea, the snow is almost all gone BUT I feel there will be more in about two weeks. After my skiing trip.


Skiing trip!!!:angry::angry:


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

Yea, Skiing trip! I started this two years ago with my wife and only niece. She is an only child with a single mom paralyzed from a car accident years ago. She will be sixteen on Feb. 19th and did not want a sweet sixteen party with her friends, she wanted to go skiing with us. She is off school Friday for the holiday but they are in on Monday to make up a snow day and she will be coming home from Snow Shoe,Wv. with us.I have been watching the weather here and in Snow Shoe and we will have a great time there without worrying about it snowing here. We do have unlimited season passes at Perfect North but the runs are much longer at Snow Shoe. Your pictures look like they were taken in the industrial park off of Crescentville Rd.! Were they? Some of the buildings look familiar. I only operate in Kenton,Campbell, and Boone county in Northern Ky.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

MAGNUM SERVICES;749904 said:


> Yea, Skiing trip! I started this two years ago with my wife and only niece. She is an only child with a single mom paralyzed from a car accident years ago. She will be sixteen on Feb. 19th and did not want a sweet sixteen party with her friends, she wanted to go skiing with us. She is off school Friday for the holiday but they are in on Monday to make up a snow day and she will be coming home from Snow Shoe,Wv. with us.I have been watching the weather here and in Snow Shoe and we will have a great time there without worrying about it snowing here. We do have unlimited season passes at Perfect North but the runs are much longer at Snow Shoe. Your pictures look like they were taken in the industrial park off of Crescentville Rd.! Were they? Some of the buildings look familiar. I only operate in Kenton,Campbell, and Boone county in Northern Ky.


Ya perfect north to be honest should be called an ice skating rink compared to any other slopes.

All my pics were from the loveland area in cincinnati.

I do plow in ft. thomas kentucky, i plow the marsh building products off of alexandria pike.


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

Not that familiar with the Loveland area but know where the Marsh building is in Ft. Thomas


----------



## grassman2001 (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah that ice was a real pain in the ass. How much salt did you guys go thorugh over that 2 week period. I went through like 10 skids plus a half skid of calcium, and I'm only a 1 truck operation with some help from a sub. I was run a rock calcium blend on some of those nights when it got into the single digits in order to get to pavement through that ice


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a one man,one truck operation too so I limit how many accounts I take care of. I bought 5 skids of salt,50# bags,49 bags per skid,245 bags total and have 87 bags left and bought 1 skid of Calcium/Magnesium blend,50# bags,50 on the skid and have 14 bags left. Should be enough to get me through the season.


----------



## TurfToppers (Jan 23, 2009)

where you located grassman2001 i'm east of cincinnat about thirty minutes in amelia/new richmond area i run a 1.5 yard dogg and i went through about 16-18 ton of bulk i just run one truck with some help from a friend on the plowing end of it


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

nice pics!!! you guys got lucky on the second storm, in florence ky we only got about 4 inches but the first storm we got close to 8 or 10". didnt get to take any pics though, to busy.


----------



## grassman2001 (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm on the west side of cincy (Delhi) I work mainly in western Hills and I do some work in the Queensgate Clifton area. Where u buying your bulk salt at there Turftoppers


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

MAGNUM SERVICES;750201 said:


> Not that familiar with the Loveland area but know where the Marsh building is in Ft. Thomas


The ft.thomas location is a pain in the a** though. When we got all of that snow i was running out of places to put it. If we had one more big snow i would have had to bring in a bob cat. And the parking lot was flooding because the drains were blocked so i had to take care of that mess. But the guys at marsh are really great guys. If you ever need anything for your house or for your shop go to them. And i talked them into possibly selling "FLUID FILM". So next year give them a call if you need to buy some.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

alsam116;751084 said:


> nice pics!!! you guys got lucky on the second storm, in florence ky we only got about 4 inches but the first storm we got close to 8 or 10". didnt get to take any pics though, to busy.


Same. I took my pics the nextday. Its just to crazy trying to take pics while plowing.


----------



## TurfToppers (Jan 23, 2009)

I buy my bulk at evans its $130 a ton there bzak is $150 for a bobcat scoop and i'm not sure its a ton, is there any places to buy bulk over on the west side? I'm in the process of buying some land in amelia so I dont have to drive so far to get it, evans and bzak are the closest and its at least thirty minutes and longer in storms. There is not a soul out here on the eastside that sells bulk only bags.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

TurfToppers;754399 said:


> I buy my bulk at evans its $130 a ton there bzak is $150 for a bobcat scoop and i'm not sure its a ton, is there any places to buy bulk over on the west side? I'm in the process of buying some land in amelia so I dont have to drive so far to get it, evans and bzak are the closest and its at least thirty minutes and longer in storms. There is not a soul out here on the eastside that sells bulk only bags.


I know that forest lyttle sell bulck material but they might sell bulk salt. Not sure though but i would check. There over by north college hill.


----------



## grassman2001 (Feb 21, 2005)

Forrest lytle doesn't sell bulk only bagged. I'm in Delhi which is 5 minutes away from the salt terminal on river road, so some guys buy there but you have to be able to truck it. If you know a trucking company that can pick up a tandem load and truck it you are better off. Lot of guys around here use August Robin and Son Trucking. Pretty much all they do is truck salt. They would broker you a load from the salt terminals if I understand correctly. Evans has even been buying some from them as I understand being I see Evans trucks at their facility. In this town getting salt at a good price is all about who you know


----------

